# Conduit Question 110/220



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I am getting ready to hook up the pump for my pool and was wondering: The pump is 220 and I need a 110 service outlet too. Can I run both 110 and 220 lines in the same conduit (1 1/2") or do I have to run a conduit for 110 and a conduit for 220?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

While it _is_ illegal to run more than one circuit to a detached structure, I often run the 240v pump circuit, and the 120v convenience receptacle circuit in the same conduit when no other wiring is needed. 
I drop the receptacle circuit further away from the pool and continue on with the conduit to the pump's location. 
I have yet to meet an inspector who has a problem with this setup.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Speedy, thanks. I think that because you deal day in and day out with your inspector he will work with you here and there. As for me, a carpenter acting like an electrician I think I won't press my luck:no:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

TimNJ said:


> Speedy, thanks. I think that because you deal day in and day out with your inspector he will work with you here and there. As for me, a carpenter acting like an electrician I think I won't press my luck:no:


Good idea.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I would check with the AHJ before running a second conduit.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Well after doing some thinking, this job just grew in size. I plan on building a "pool house" for the equipment and a future bath in it. That means I will need power for inside/outside lights, etc. along with the pump, service outlet, and I also have a 500w wet niche pool light that I want to switch from out there too. I think I would be better off to just run a sub-panel out there and then I can just tie everything right there instead of all the seperate conduit runs. The pump will be the biggest draw: specs on pump say 208-230v use 15A and 14awg. Will a 60 amp sub panel be ok to run the pump and a few 120 circuits? Distance from 200amp main in house to sub would be about 80'.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

*Pool code / Sub panel*

Tim , I'm new to the forum but you can trust me I am a NJ Lic electrical contractor and DCA approved inspector. 1) A 60A 120/240V is more than enough power for a pool pump , general purpose recepticle and/ or lighting for the area. The general purpose outlet shall be not closer than 10 feet and not more than 20 feet from the inside wall of the pool. 2) All conductors for the pumping equipment shall be insulated and type THWN ( which now THHN & THWN are combined in the same method of manufacturing) also the conductors must be in PVC pipe , you can combine GFCI protected circuits in the same pipe , but you cannot combine non GFCI protected circuits along with GFCI circuits in the same pipe. Be sure to use all 20 amp wire (#12) insulated , including equipment ground ,THWN/THHN... Also , the pump MUST be on its own circuit and general lighting and general use outlets on another circuit. Dont forget that if you use an in use (bubble cover) it can not be closer than 36" from inside edge of pool , twist lock , male and female , (which can also be used as the disconnecting means) and dont forget all bonding of pool walls , concrete rebarb (unless insulated type) Bond all,pumps,heaters & anything within 5 feet of the pool , including : fence , posts , basement doors , aluminum siding , etc all as one un broken system. Wet / Dry niche fixtures require a #8 Copper , insulated green in color to the deck (Hayward) box and connected with an approved encapsulating compound.. Treat the sub panel as you would any other sub panel... And ALWAYS look overhead for , telephone , cable and POWER LINES !!! , Check the NEC for the clearance needed above a swimming pool (2005) I dont have mine handy or I would look it up for you... Also , no lighting fixtures or any outlets for that matter closer than 10 feet. .. With the exception of a permanent barrier for lighting , other than all that , I hope I was of some help. Thats why I became an inspector in NJ & PA/OH .. So good electricians understand the code and how to apply it to the job they are working on... Good Luck..... Jim , If you need anymore help just ask in the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

- GFI and non-GFI conductors can indeed occupy the same conduit or raceway. The restriction is only for underwater pool lights. 

- The receptacle for the motor must be no closer than 5' to the pool wall or water line. Not 36".
It's the cord on the pump motor that is restricted to 36".


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody!!:thumbup: My clearances are not a problem as I am putting the "pool house" 30' away from the pool. The pool/house clearance is 11', so I think I would meet the 10' min 20' max requirement for general use outlet with the exterior outlets I have on my house (3 within the pool area). Again, thanks for the info. I live in a "part time" township and a question to the inspectors office can take days for a reply. This forum, a couple hours....."Priceless"


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

inspect777 said:


> you can combine GFCI protected circuits in the same pipe , but you cannot combine non GFCI protected circuits along with GFCI circuits in the same pipe.


If you were my inspector, I'd ask you for a code citation on that for my own personal entertainment. No such code exists. 

ADDED... I see Speedy already beat me to it.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

I wish more inspectors would post here (on this site).....That would be fun!!!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't mean to mock or insult 777 at all, but after his opening sentence I got a chuckle finding errors in his quoting of code.

I guess an alarm goes off in my head when ever someone comes right out and says: "_You can trust me_".


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Update: Well I decided to just run a 100amp sub panel out there and be done with it. The inspection took five days-The secretary took off for a week and the office was closed. The sign on the door said to just call and leave a message on the machine. I called and whoever took the message gave the inspector the wrong address. I was waiting around and called the answering machine "Hey, remember me!!" Everything passed which is all that counts. Good thing I'm not an electrician and this wasn't a customer's job, 5 day wait for inspection=no profit for such a small job. And inspectors wonder why people try to do things with no permits


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

TimNJ said:


> . Good thing I'm not an electrician and this wasn't a customer's job, 5 day wait for inspection=no profit for such a small job. And inspectors wonder why people try to do things with no permits


That's why, when you get an inspector that you get along with, you get his personal cell phone number. You don't have to deal with "the office" that way, and you get "your guy" every time. This doesn't work in every jurisdiction, but it's working fine for me in the areas in which I work.


----------

